# Black Horn 209 and moisture



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was reading some reviews on Cabela's site and I noticed there were a few negative reviews so I started looking at them. Seems like guys were having ignition problems in the cool, damp weather. 

Any of you that use this powder ever had any hang fire or no-fire issues with this powder in bad weather? 

Also, is there any preference in which brand of 209 primer? I know I'm supposed to use the shotgun primers and not the muzzle loader specific primers.


----------



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

I've never noticed a problem in cool, wet weather, ( as long as common sense was used)..so everything seemed fine, I use CCI 209 magnum primers. you can also use the conversion and small rifle works really well.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Like fastcamo, I've never had an issue with BH209 and moisture.
Works well in rainy, snowy weather. Plus, no corrosion.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Never had a problem with Blackhorn 209 if you use the CCI primers. Primers have to be fast and hot!

Also, get you a box of these. There are black ones out there too:

http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail...=71850866122&gclid=CJqx2ILTgL0CFYtDMgodYXwAoA


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I intend to try that Black horn powder this year after reading everyone else's good results.

Thanks for the link for the rubber finger gloves. I had a few of them left from years ago, but they are all dried out and brittle. I tried using them this last season and they just kept breaking when I tried to stretch them over the barrel. I ended up walking around with a big blue balloon on the end of my gun when it was snowing.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

the buck I killed 2 years ago at 200 yards was with BH209 and it was raining that day.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I waited out a several hour blizzard hunkered down on a hill side opening day. It was all I could do to see through my scope but the BH209 still went bang just fine.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

nice buck


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

torowy said:


> nice buck


Thanks torowy. It is my best buck to date and was a general unit. It was just meant to show how good that powder is. It's not about the buck but the fact the powder in my rifle was in a blizzard for two hours, without being there, people will never know, but EVERYTHING was either wet or frozen. I did have a cover over my muzzle going through it all but Im sure it still got moisture in the breech, and it still ignited as it should and did the job! I have been using the BH powder since 2010 and will never use anything else. Just an average Joe giving my experience with it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Meh sealing up a smokepole from moisture is a lost form anymore, with the non-exposed ignition's (really sad to see that ruling go away).

I ran a test with my old hawkin barrel and CCI #11 caps, did my waterproof thing on it, loaded up with plain ole pyrodex. Submerged the whole barrel in a tub of water for 15 minutes, took it out and reattached the stock and pulled the trigger: Boom!

-DallanC


----------

